# Takata Airbag Recall



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Folks,
Get your Airbags checked (by VIN #), check with your Dealers, this is getting really serious.
My 2008 ML 350 was done a couple of years ago, but on my 2011 BlueTec Mercedes's Website states that they still don't have the parts.
How long is one to wait until this is getting fixed?
So I filled out the Form on their Website again. Don't really want some Metal shrapnel hitting my Face just because the Bag goes off.

Here is a good start to check if your Vehicle needs the replacement:

https://www.nhtsa.gov/equipment/takata-recall-spotlight

Scroll down and click on the link under *Check for recalls using your Vehicle Identification number.*
Then, enter your Vin and go from there.
Know any Folks without Internet but have a Car that is affected? Yes, those Folks do exist.
Help 'em out with your Phone, Tablet or Laptop. Spread the word. It is just too serious to be ignored.

Cheers,


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Snowblind said:


> Folks,
> Get your Airbags checked (by VIN #), check with your Dealers, this is getting really serious.
> My 2008 ML 350 was done a couple of years ago, but on my 2011 BlueTec Mercedes's Website states that they still don't have the parts.
> How long is one to wait until this is getting fixed?
> ...


Like Asbestos in Schools . . .

Government Always knows best.

Passive Restraints that Decapitate.

Thanks !


----------

